# Tell me about the .204.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I see alot of you guys have these and love them. What are the specs on these? (I.e. muzzle velocity) Why do you guys like them so much? Sounds like a cool little round. I have a 22-250, and a .223. They're both great, but I would like to learn more about the .204. To me having to many guns is about the same as saying, "having to much money"


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I could catch some crap for this but who cares. My little .204 has killed 1 mule deer, 3 white tails, 1 antelope, half dz coyotes, a hundred big jacks, and umting million priarie dogs. The little bugger flat out shoots!!!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. A tiny, fragile projectile traveling 4000+ fps is absolutely devastating on varmints.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

One word - *BUY*! -()/>- 
You'll like it!
More velocity than a .22-250 but recoil (so you can watch the PDs explode in the scope) less than a .223 - any true varmint gun nut should have one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> They say a picture is worth a thousand words. A tiny, fragile projectile traveling 4000+ fps is absolutely devastating on varmints.


NHS There is only one thing I have to say about these pics. *That was Awsome*.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't take that picture. Some guy on this forum did.
http://www.rugerhunting.com/forum/
There is some good info here about the .204 and a bunch of great guys. They are all gun nuts who know their stuff. About the picture above, they call it "Teaching Skippy how to jump."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pics NHS. Reminds me of the days of the "Red Mist Society" hunting prairie dogs up around Casper Wyoming.

I have taken many prairie dogs with the .204. It can't be beat. It always outperforms the other calibers, 223, 22-250, 220 swift, the 17s when we are out in a group. Wind doesn't seem to bother it much. The ploymer tip bullets are nasty.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I personnaly do not own a .204 nor have I shot one, but I have never heard or read anything negative about it.

I would probably get one if I didn't already own a .223 WSSM. This gun is AWESOME! You can also see impacts through the scope as the velocity is comparable to the .204. The WSSM however retains energy better downrange, it is light and accurate but loud. I have never had a problem with it, it's a Browning Stainless Stalker with a chrome lined barrel and the barrel life is fine despite what you may hear. Any gun that pushes a bullet at 4,000 is going to be tough on barrels.

They say the WSSM is a dying breed and it may very well be, but it is one of my favorite rifles and it gives me a reason to start reloading!  

Never heard of a dissatisfied .204 owner though.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Fixed: If your really interested in one I might let you try it out. But I don't know where you live and it's none of my **** business. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey Fixed: If your really interested in one I might let you try it out. But I don't know where you live and it's none of my **** business. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't even bother fixed blade....remember how Al is with the Stang?... :mrgreen:

The damage caused by the .204 is amazing !!!.. :shock: ....Weed and I use to shoot these with a 22-250 and a 25-06...But I never saw this type of 'seperation' ??..  
It must be the nasty speed of this little bullet......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al it's been awile how are ya doin? I remember you where pretty excited when you got your's. I have been coyote hunting alot, and am still pretty excited about my ar-15. I just put a leupold on it. That baby is way more acurate then I ever thought. I shot 1.5 inch groups with my red dot 2x magnification scope. I haven't sighted in the new leupold but I bet the groups get even thighter. When the new wares of the AR I would be interested in checking out the .204. Any time you want to go shooting let me know I'm always game. I have the big ear'd live targets, 20 mins from my house. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The wife says I get a couple of weeksends in a row off here next week and the week after. I might could break away for a Saturday. Stay in touch.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k you got your self a date. You'd better not be teasing me again, like with the ride in the stang. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You want in on this .45 ??? Could make a short day of it. Range or a little field operation with a few toys somewhere ????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> You want in on this .45 ??? Could make a short day of it. Range or a little field operation with a few toys somewhere ????


I'm in !!!...   ...Not sure about the field operation...what's between here and there ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":1kqpfbtt]You want in on this .45 ??? Could make a short day of it. Range or a little field operation with a few toys somewhere ????


I'm in !!!...   ...Not sure about the field operation...what's between here and there ??[/quote:1kqpfbtt]

Here we go again, the the three caberos' of yesteryear.  I'll buy the eclares and red punch.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here we go again, the the three caberos' of yesteryear.  I'll buy the eclares and red punch.


Let's buy the eclair's at Dick's Market in Bountiful...the best in the world !!!..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3gcdav5e]
> 
> Let's buy the eclair's


[/quote:3gcdav5e]
I spelled eclair's wrong man I suck at spelling.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":38ybwa9s][quote="fixed blade":38ybwa9s]
> 
> Let's buy the eclair's


[/quote:38ybwa9s]
I spelled eclair's wrong man I suck at spelling. [/quote:38ybwa9s]

Don't worry about the spelling or the pronunciation.. 

When we're with Al at a resturant and we claim we have no money...we can just point at the picture in the menu.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Thanks Al.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mmmmm. Sweet life giving steak.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mmmmm. Sweet life giving steak.


+1 for sure


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that was beer , "Sweet life giving " ????? Dohhhhhhhhhh.


----------

